# WAHOO!!! MY FOAL'S HERE!!



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

AWWW He so cuteeeee!!!!! What are you going to name him??


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aaawww  so cute. i love his blaze 

congrats


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

What an adorable little horse! He looks so sweet and innocent with his eyes closed.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what I'm going to call him yet but i'm thinking about 'Zephyr' which means a soft mild breeze. This suits because his mums name is 'Gentle Breeze' and his dads name is 'Zafire' so the 'z' would be used from his dad.
But i'm not sure yet . . . . .


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

That is so precious 

I like the name Zephyr and the meaning to go with the parents names.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

AWW! Reminds me of the foal my friend's mare had in March, 
that thing is only 4 months now and almost tall as mama, who is
around 14 something hands! It's amazing how fast they grow! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw congrats!!  He is adorable!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

what breed? sooo cuteee


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Aww...He's so adorable! I love the name. I can't wait for my mare to have her foal hehe


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the name Zephyr.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

aaaiiiieee! I want to steal him >.<!!! He reminds me of my own chestnut when he was a foal, with that sweet little face and teacup hooves


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

are you going to keep him?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

What a darlin'. 
What are your plans for him.

I like your names choice too.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks!

Ok, to answer several questions: He's part arab. I'm want to keep him at least until he is old enough to break in and then go from there. He'll do endurance when he's old enough but he's got a good 4 to 5yrs before that!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new foal. Looks like mom


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww.... I just love babies!! Can I have him??


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awwwwwww I saw him yesterday. I got piccies too.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Heres the piccies I took

Mum and bubby. just adorable.......








Hehe!!!!! The proud Aunty thinks he's cute!!!








Awwwww








HUGS!!!!!








Tooooo cute!!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for putting them up for me Kiki!!!

He's GORGEOUS!!!! . . . . .I'm not biased or anything though! lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he sure is a good looking little guy! It's seems so odd her in Canada to see a baby so late in the year! LOL


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Lol he's actually early. Its only just spring here


----------

